# The Bugs!!!!



## poison (Jun 23, 2013)

The beautiful dubia 






The mean hissers! (the males ram my fingers lol)





blatta lateralis (Red Runners)





Panchlora nivea (Banana Roach)





Oxyhaloa duesta (Red-Head Roach)





Gyna lurida "Yellow" (Cant wait for these to mature!)






And the isopods 

Heres a species that I found and had babies. I'm pretty sure its a Porcellio scaber but if anybody else knoes please let me know 





Trichorhina tomentosa (Dwarf White Isopod)





Armadillidium vulgare


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jun 23, 2013)

Too much fun!!!!


----------



## poison (Jul 21, 2013)

Got my first mature Gyna lurida


----------



## Yellow Turtle (Jul 25, 2013)

I love this thread, please keep it coming. And last picture now showing up. Thanks


----------



## jtrux (Jul 25, 2013)

I believe Tom has quite a collection as well. Maybe he'll post up some pics as well.


----------



## poison (Jul 25, 2013)

Sorry about that. I accidently deleted the pic from my photobucket. I'll post some more.







Head shot


----------



## jtrux (Jul 25, 2013)

Do you raise them for food for something or to sell?


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jul 25, 2013)

....this thread is going to give me nightmares....


----------



## Tom (Jul 25, 2013)

I missed this the first time around. I didn't know you were so into roaches. I'll bet we know some of the same people. Its not all that large of a community.

Great pics. You have some that I have not worked with.


----------



## poison (Jul 25, 2013)

jtrux said:


> Do you raise them for food for something or to sell?



The only feeders are the dubia and red runners, the rest are just for fun. 

I do sell off extra dubia and hissers every now and then but I'm not a dealer.




Team Gomberg said:


> ....this thread is going to give me nightmares....



HEHE GOOD!




Tom said:


> I missed this the first time around. I didn't know you were so into roaches. I'll bet we know some of the same people. Its not all that large of a community.
> 
> Great pics. You have some that I have not worked with.



Only been into roaches for about a year now. So I'm pretty new to this hobby. 

What kind do you keep?


----------

